# Yorkshire Pudding



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

*Yorkshire pudding*

Hello, I'm new and was just doing a quick 'lurk' on some of the threads and spotted the ones on here re Yorkshire Pudding.

This  recipe makes enough YP for 4 main course meals.  You can make individual YPs in a bun tin, but I make one large one and cut it into portions when cooking a roast of beef.  The tin I use is 11"x7"


3 oz plain flour 
3 fl oz milk 
about 2 fl oz of COLD water (don't ask me why the water helps, but it definitely does!)
1  large egg 
2 tablespoons beef dripping (taken from the tin in which you roast the beef) 
Salt and freshly milled black pepper (to taste)

 First, make a batter by sifting the flour into a bowl and making a well in the centre. Break the egg into it and beat, gradually incorporating the flour, and then beat in the milk, 2 fl oz  water and seasoning.  My Mum always used to leave the batter to 'stand' , but I've found that it really makes no difference - so if you're pushed for time, make it just before you are ready to cook. 

About 15 minutes before the beef is due to come out of the oven, increase the heat to gas mark 7/ 425°F to crisp up the outside of the roast beef. When cooked, remove and set the joint aside to 'rest'.    Remove any excess dripping from the tin and leave just the 2 tablespoons dripping /meat juces in the  bottom.    Place the hot tin over direct heat and then pour the batter into the sizzling hot fat. Put the tin on the highest shelf in the oven.   The pudding will take 25-30 minutes to rise and become crisp and golden. Serve as soon as possible as it goes soggy if left around too long!

Anothe way of using a Yorkshire pudding is to make Toad in the Hole...  but that's a whole other topic!


----------



## Dawnsey (Nov 17, 2004)

Ah yes, Toad in the Hole!  I love to make this one - with a little gravy, it's nearly the best comfort food one can get!  The only trouble is finding the proper sausages here in the US.  I usually go to an import shop to get good English sausages (Cumberland if I can find them).


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 17, 2004)

My mom made YP when I was a kid. I love that stuff.


----------

